# Penelope the prego pygmy



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

First off I'm a newbie we picked up our girls Penelope ( pygmy) and Gertrude ( Nigerian dwarf ) feb. 12 . According to the previous owner she was due in 45 days so by my account that would be the 29th of march. I think ? She is making her udder but they weren't handles much so she doesn't let me touch her unless she's eating so can't check ligs or belly . I noticed today she is suddenly head butting the nd and is eating out of my hand  so my question is how soon could she go ? Also did notice her tail is leaning slightly to the right .


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

Let me clear that up . I can touch her for a second until she realizes I'm touching her then she backs away . She will eat out of my hand as of today but if I raise my arm to touch her she backs away . So unless I were to pen her and make her let me feel her ligs and belly it's not going to happen . I haven't done that because I really don't want to cause stress for her .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't put my girls in the kidding stall until I see them in labor. The due date is probably right or close. Just keep an eye on her. Her udder will probably get very tight and look shiny right before she goes into labor.


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

She shouldn't be due yet but this am I found this gooey snotty looking stuff on the ground right behind her when she was eating . Is it possible the date is off or is it normal for her to have discharge this early ?


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

It was a reddish orange color goo blob . Also she is drinking a ton of water . I never thought I would say I stare at a goats lady bits and analyze its discharge . My husband thinks I've officially lost my marbles


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They can have discharge for a couple weeks prior to kidding. I always keep an eye on them as there are never any guarantees with anything when it comes to livestock giving birth. We can give you guesstimates on when she will kid but we can never guarantee anything.


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

Still no signs of labor but she is laying down more than normal today and her rear end is kinda swollen this evening . Still has just a little bit of orange discharge .


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here she is today . I tried to get a good pic. She didn't understand why I kept getting behind her and kept turning to face me lol. Of you look close it looks like her vulva has a little opening ? I thought it was poo or something but its not . She isn't going to let me get close enough to touch it . Is it opened ? Is that normal ? Keep in mind this is all new to me I just got them last month . Thanks for any and all help !


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Her udder looks like it's filling up a bit. Was it smaller before you noticed the discharge? If you could get a side shot of her (including her whole back and stomach) that would help to see if her back is arched or straight. You have GOT to feel for ligaments, they are your best friend at this point! Try to get her to eat some grain and just reach behind her to check them, don't try to get your whole body behind her, or she'll just step away.

Her vulva, doesn't look very smooth, but one of my does stays wrinkly until she's about to kid.

Do you have a due date for her at all Or is it an 'oopsie' baby?


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

OK, sorry, just went up and saw your first post again. If she's due the 29th, I'd be looking at her udder more than ligaments. Can you get a shot of that? I understand it's hard because she's so fluffy and she doesn't want you behind her.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hmmm... may I suggest shaving her udder and back end? That would help you a lot, to clean and just to monitor the changes. That is a very fluffy little goatie!


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

She is very fluffy lol she needs a hair cut ! I think it looks nicer than when I picked them up. I give them minerals and they get boss with their feed plus alfalfa . I will try to get some help and get her shaved in the rear . Thanks !


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I just think her back end will be a total MESS if it is not shaved. I shaved mine with and human hair clipper thing, but with that think fur I don't know what I would do! lol

Shaving seems to really help my doe.


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

Today is Beautiful ! The sun is shining and it's a wonderful spring day . Tomorrow on the other hand we are suppose to get 7-10 inches of snow! I will assume that's when she will probably kid  good old Indiana weather plus the doe code working against me .


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

Going to try and shovel my way out to check on the animals . This is a pic of my back door this am . This is a small drift along the back side of the house . Lol yes I said small . I hope she doesn't kid today


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

What part of IN are you in? I live in KY, but I'm from IN  My family and some friends said they've gotten at least 5 inches where they are. 
We've probably only got about 1/4 of an inch, maybe 1/2 in at most on our porch rail, but the roads are warm so no issues there.

Hopefully Penelope waits until better weather, maybe you'll have Easter kids


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

We are in the northern part of Hamilton county . We got somewhere between 6-8 inches overnight but the wind is making some huge drifts . Our ac unit is completely covered by snow . I made it out to feed and check on the goats and chickens and all seems fine for now . The snow was getting in the top of my muck boots ! Should be in the 50's by the end of the week .


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow that's crazy, especially for the end of March! 
I grew up south of Indy, lived in Indy for a while. I have family spread out around in Central IN. havent' really heard how much they had received.


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

I think it said Indy got around 7-8 inches . It is crazy ! Saturday was absolutely Beautiful ! It was sunny and close to 50 ten Sunday night it dropped all the snow . We made it through with no baby/ babies but today she has a little clear snot stuff dripping and her udder is larger plus her whole vulva area all the way up to the tip of her tail is smoother like stretched tight looking . So soon I'm guessing ? How soon idk ?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey, im in indy too...nw side south of pyramids. We got 11 in ...and now its gone


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

This is her today . What are the bumps on the top of her tail ? They aren't like a pimple they are hard . I still haven't been able to give her a trim  I've discovered that goats ( even minis ) are a lot stronger than I believed them to be .


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

I think we might be really close ! She is staying to herself more and walked away from a cookie to lay down . She is shaking her head and nibbling at her sides also she was pushing her head against the wall . Behavior is a lot different than she's normally been along with tight udder and her back end looks sunk in in each side of her tail . Baby soon ! Well maybe ... One can always hope !


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

Today is day 150 from what the previous owner told me and nothin ... Still white colored discharge udder still the same her belly still has the dropped look and no babies  I wonder how many days I can say it will be soon lol I'm starting to think it might be never !


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am so starting to think that she will never kid ! She should have been due the 29th and still nothing .


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

She still hasn't done anything ! I talked to the previous owner and she wasn't sure of date was just guesstimating . She has a white discharge off and on she has and udder that has developed since we got the in February no fever udder is warm but squishy not tight gums and eye lids are pink she eats drinks and seems fine. So my question is was the date really wrong that we had or could it be a false or failed pregnancy ? What are the signs of that ? A


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

With discharge, getting bigger, and an udder, that is most likely not a false pregnancy. Don't worry, they WILL come!


----------



## CandyMountainGoats (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm curious if she ever kidded. I have a doe that should have kidded last week. Yesterday was the 150 day since we picked her up from the breeder. Last time she was 150 days on the nose. Today she is very loud and seems to be searching around the pasture. She is still actively jumping on spools - but is big and has swollen udders. This false prego thing is very odd!! 
Will you give an update on your doe?


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

She still hasn't kidded . Idk what is going on . Her udder is still present and literally fills my hand . It isn't tight though . Her vulva area still swollen . She didn't have a visible udder when we got her she had a little pooch you could feel so It has definitely gotten bigger . I'm stumped . She is still jumping around an eating and drinking fine so I guess we will wait ? I talked to the gal we got her from again and she did tell me that she was just guessing on the date because of her being with a buck and her udder forming . She isn't getting a huge big belly either . It's more filled out than when we got her and she had put on a few pounds . I have no idea what to think . I wonder if she would still have an udder if she aborted or how soon it would go back down ?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I still think you will have babies. If the owner was guessing, she could be 1 month away from kidding. Maybe she had a buck breakout.


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

I hope so  we have children that really wanted to see the birth . They have seen chicks hatch and we have watched a ton of videos of goats kidding and we were all looking forward to it . The weather is starting to get warmer here in Indiana so I'm not as worried about the below zero temps which means I only go check a few times a night  I will let y'all know if/when anything happens !


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I would bet my money on it.  I have only ever seen a chick hatch and a sheep lamb (I actually helped with that.  ), but never a goat. I wish I hadn't missed it!


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

Still nothing ..... Udder still the same, she doesn't look any different .


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

Ha I think our does are conspiring against us! If you look at my thread in the waiting room for Iris, we are going thru exactly the same thing!

I am leaving for 5 days and I bet that's when Iris will have her kids, after no change for weeks. I am OK with that because I"m tired of staring at her hoohah.

Good luck with Penelope and I feel your pain!

Kimberly


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

I did notice that her vulva area is changing color or has changed color . It was pink with a little black color and is now all black is that normal for color change?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

That is just the sun. That happened to my doe who already had kids.  Can you feel kids on her right side?


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't know what I'm feeling for ? I did find the ligs or what I think the ligs are and they are still hard . I'm not convinced anymore that this girl is pregnant but She does have an udder that when we got her was not there . It's just that she's not big in the belly like some of the pics I've seen . Sometimes she looks round then later in the day she doesn't . I have looked up false pregnancy and it says the udder usually fills uneven but hers are even she just hasn't progressed anymore at all ! Her udder is still the same not bigger or smaller . I figure she can only go 5 months right ? So we got her February 12 and we don't own a buck so she's got a little time left and if she doesn't kid I will assume she lost it early or it was false . Otherwise she seems healthy .


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

It is very hard to tell how far along your girl is. She doesn't seem to be very wide, or developed much of an udder, though she has had one for (10 weeks, or just about?). It _is _possible that she did abort when she had the dark discharge. I don't think she did, though, because it should have been more than discharge at that stage in her pregnancy. I would give her two weeks to show a change. If she hasn't by then, maybe get her ultasounded, blood tested, or just let it take it's course  What is up with these does making everyone miserable!? Good luck!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, good luck. I am so sorry she is doing this! I am starting to doubt it too... 

A lot of does will hide their kids VERY well. Feel right in front of her udder and push up. Also feel her right side. Left side is most likely rumen movement so you don't pay much attention to that side. If you feel hard boney parts... she is prego.


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

I will check in the morning around the right side and the udder ! Thanks. The dark discharge I found wasn't very much like less than a teaspoon. I didn't get a chance to get pics today I had to be at my daughters school most of the day but will get some in the morning. Thanks for the info !


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

I still don't have a baby goat but I do have baby chicks hatching in the incubator and I noticed my eggs from the Laying hens had dwindled so I went looking and found my first broody hen sitting on a clutch of eggs ! I can't count how many because she isn't getting up at all and if you try to put your hand close to her she is pretty hell bent on trying to take it off  so I'm just going to leave her be and carefully give her food and water lol


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

I think my conclusion to this is she's not pregnant anymore or never was  her udder is shrinking


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

Sorry for Penelope, same with Iris. We guess she miscarried. Congrats on the chicks! They are so much fun!


----------

